# CQHAM.RU

## Geo

12-15       .      .  :      , ..   . 
: ,   ,      (,  ,    ).   ,      ""       (     "").   -  120- 150.  - 20 ..        .

----------

Kostoprav

----------


## UA3MCH

> ,    ,   - 20-25  .


Strannik,     ?   ,  ,       ....
( ,    ...)

----------


## Geo

> ,    ,   - 20-25  .


 .     9,5  11 .   .     (  ,   , 20-22 ),   +  ....   !

----------


## UA6LGO

, -   
http://www.zt.ru/products/transmast/towers/tower_nmr/

       -     . ,    -      .

----------


## Geo

,      , , -        (   ).      ,       - , -          :"  !     !"   ,       .....
         ,     . , , ,  ,     ( ) .   ب   . ,       .   - , .

----------

Prilat

----------


## Geo

> Geo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Strannik
> 
> ...


     ,     -. Lukyman,      .     ,     .      ?!

----------


## rk6asm

. 11 ,      10  .

----------


## rk6asm

,       ????
         ,                        .

----------


## RN3FZ

to Geo:

     ( ) , :

      .       -   12       4  ..   .. 


       -        -     . 

http://ft.fotoplenka.ru/ft/20/86/486...8/956d2b16.jpg

----------


## Geo

[quote="RN3FZ"]to Geo:
       -        -     . 

.   ,    -  .   ,        -.     (    ) ,    7-11  (  35, 40, 52  ..),     .  ,       .            . ,   !

----------


## RW4HRE

> ,       ????


     1296; 2400  ,          ,       SAT    .  :wink:  :mrgreen:

----------


## RU6AI

6     ,  c Yagi ,    -    .     /  ,  3 /,    .     15 ./  ,  .   .../

----------


## Waldemar

> - (   ),    !       .
>   -  .


    ,     ...
    :

----------

UA9FBI

----------

Geo

!         . ,        ?
 ,  .

----------

!
,    .
,   ,   ,    .   ,  - ( 10%)  .    , ..     ,   -       .    .
     ,      23 /2, . 30 /2.
    .      , ..    ,   .

) 
)    
)     
)  ,        ( , -    ,       ..)
) 
)   ,   ,          .  -  ,     .
     -  .       -     (  ).
    2.01.07-85*   .[1]
   []      . ()-  N   [].
          ,   .
       [1]    ,   ~1..   

Wm=W0*k*c    (6) [1]

W0 -     (. 6.4 [1])
Wm -         z    (.6 [1])
k  ,           
 -   ,  ,   
-   ,  ,      10
-        25 .
 .  .  .   <5  k=0,75, 10  k=1,0,
 10  20  k=1,25.       1,0    .
c    (. 6.6 [1])

.        17 4 [1] (    1)
Ct = Cx*(1+n)*k1
k1      =1
n    15    0,5          ( ..           ,    0,75-0,8)  0,5( 16 .4[1]).     ,      ,       . ,   .
Cx     =1,4 ( 15 . 4 [1])c        
Cx=1,4*0,8=1,12

Ct=1,12*(1+0,5)*1=1,  68
        (6)

Wm=30*1*1,68=50,4 /2   (             . n).
   .                  ,      [1]. 2  -  .8     3,4 .
        ,        ,            2-3 ,    .
  (-)  2.  1973 [2] 
 20  . .349.
                  .
   -
Fi=(1/2pi)*(Ai/L) *(Ai/L)*(_2_(E*J/m))
Pi=3,141592
Ai-  .    =1,8751
E -   (  2000000/2)
J -       4
m -      - /
         ,  ,      ,    .

73!

----------

.    .

----------


## Waldemar

.
     ,   .
  40- ,  11 .   44 .   4-  11 . 
 .

----------

.
        ,             .     -  .      ,        :      ,   ,    ,        -   ,    ,  ,   .       1/6        ,     .   (         ),        ,      .   .               . 
    -: =M/N (  ),  M   , N    + (      ).     =11340 *, N=1500 () e=11340/1500=7.56.  -     -   6*, .. 7.56*6=45.36 ! !     ?      ,        ( !)  N   .   .    . N=M/e.
   -  2  3 ,  2.5.  2.5/6=0.42,  N=11340/0.42=27000   27.
    2.4 /3   (27-1.5)/2.4=10.63   -.      2.5*2.5*1.7(h). .    2/*3  21 .      .  ,   .        -  S=2*M/W. W-      -.    
W=b*h*h/6,  b   h   .   b=h=2.5 W=2.5*2.5*2.5/6=2.63.
S=2*11340/2.6=8720 /2  0.87 /2.  .      -  1.7-2               2.5-3.2 /2.   ?.        -  .      ,        - (  ,    ). .          !   -               ,         .                     ,        ,   ,    ,              ,    .     ,       .
   .         b=3 ,  
     N=M/2b=11340/2*3=1890   1.9,.  0.8 3    .  .      ,     (    )   ,   - ! ,   ,   -  ,         -   .               .   ,     ,             , ..         .
      -      .
    -      +  -1500/4=350 ,    1890 , .. 350+1890=2240 .       2.5 /2  2240/2.5=896 2   30*30 , ..   ,       1.9.         ,        .   1.2, ..    ,          1.2, .  1.9*1.2=2.28.  ,             ,   (            .  . ).     .
  ,     .
73,  .

----------

Good DaY!
To Walkman
         -5  2006 .    ,   .       1/3  .
     -

----------



----------

,              ,   ,   .,  -            , ,          .
73!

----------

[2]            .     .      .

----------


## Geo

!     -,      !   ,     ,   -  .   !   ()    .      ,   -  ! , ,     .           !     .

----------


## Alex2007

!
        ?

----------


## superHFuser

> ?


    ,    .     .

----------


## Kirillspec

(),       .      .         (     ).  : SCAD, LIRA, Selena,      2000-3000.. ..    ..             .   ,         .    .     Selene           .    - c   .       info@selenatel.ru

----------

...
     .     .    () - .          .      17 .      5-8 ,     .  ..    (, ,   ..), , ...       ,     . .. .     ,    .    (),         .     .. ""  (  ),      .   ,    .                . 
    (     -  ).            .      ,    .
 .    "       ".  . ,    ,    .
 .   "" , ,    - .         .  ?     ?       -94.     ...      -94  - .

----------


## KENWOOD

, H-30,  ,
 4000/4000/450 , +20   -  , 
 2000/2000  -30000 , 
    ,    .

----------


## RK3TD

!

   .      20..25 .
   - .   .
 UT7UV  .       ?

.

----------


## RK3TD

> ?.


      .

*  15 ():*

:   (++  )       30 .

----------


## KENWOOD

> 


       ?   ,
    ,     ?   ? 
      ., 

         ,   ,     , 

  -,     .
     , ,  .. 
 ?  ,    ,    12  8?

----------


## .

...
      (    ),   .



> 100..200 . ( )?


    .      
http://sbk.ltd.ua/ru/antennye-opory/...ye-machty.html
 30  6,3.  70..      .    441.. .    200..  20         .      .           .    ()    . ..         ...      ,          (    )   .      .        (   )       ...       .
 :Smile: .

----------


## RZ3DFZ

,    8-10.
    ,   ,   .    "" .

----------


## RZ3DFZ

.  ,-   .  ,    .
  MIG  , .
    ,  ,-   .

----------


## RZ3DFZ

""  4,   ,    .

----------

?    50 

*  29 ():*

        ,    !            ,              (       )


> ""    ...    ,  ...

----------

> ,      30 .
>   .


30   !     45  .  30       .
    12  ,   30

----------

> ?     ?


   50?   !   5

----------

,       ,    -30   ,  . 
    12 ,       3 000   40.

----------


## .

> 50?   !   5


 50  .     . 1604   .          .      .         .       - "".

----------


## RA3WDK

,        37#  ?

----------


## UA4NE

*R6DFJ*,     ,  ,            /    3.501.2-123.          21  45    .        .  .

   1,4  1,4 .        ,       .           ,      .       .     -     .

----------

RM7D

----------


## RM7D

,  .
     ,     *100*100*7*.          *110*110*8. * 
 :      ,   110   100,    1  ?   -     ?
 :     (         )         ? 
.

----------

